# Travelling abroad with supplements, what to do?



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I will be heading to paris for work on monday for three days and i have just started my pct so its a very important time for me to be getting in my supps, clomid, tamoxifen, and other bits il be taking, eca, animal stack, tribulus, zma, creatine etc etc the list goes on and on.

Will these guys on the eurostar confiscate this stuff from me? it would really screw me over :{ what to do?

There are so many pills and tabs lol, even the animal stack looks really suspect. multi coloured pills in little sealed bags lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I always travel with supplements. Have never been stopped. Store them in your hold luggage


But im not sure how eurostar works? hand luggage, hold? I got loads of crap lol, im more worried about the clomid and tamoxifen!!


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I put mine in the little pill boxes that have a compartment for each day and tell them they are my meds if challenged. Not had a problem, though I did get my protein powder tasted by customs when I carried it in hand luggage lol


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

I just pack them not had any issues at all in terms of pills i've taken with me


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive put creatine in a cod liver oil tub. protien in little tuple wear tubs and everything else in original tubs. clomid is in an l-carnitine tub still in package though.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

anyone ever been on the eurostar with supps? honestly i have freaking loads....... duno whether to individually pile all the tabs i need in one little tub or to keep in separate tubs so the labels are on them?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Ive taken vials on holiday lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Ive taken vials on holiday lol


How you manage that then?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> How you manage that then?


hide them in my luggage !


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

my hotel room on holiday looked like a bodybuilding paradise, full of broken vials, used syringes and empty protein tubs lol


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Should be fine mate

I know what you mean about animial stack lool my mate used to take we used to say Hes taking multicoloured ecstacy pill lool


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope its fine, bloody expensive stuff. Ive packed it all up now, kept everything in original packages, clomid and tamoxifen is in an l-carnitine tub tho.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

You could reduce the amount you take if you only take the amount of each thing you need for the three days.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> You could reduce the amount you take if you only take the amount of each thing you need for the three days.


yeah thats the thing, i dont wanna have tub full of mixed pills will look suspect!! but then i risk having all my stuff taken away if i bring it all lol


----------

